# Furries of the World!



## Fallowfox (Mar 23, 2019)

Many of you have contributed location data to the Euro Furry map:





This collection showed us, among other things, that a country's English speaking population size was a good predictor for how many furry users we can expect on this forum.
It also showed us that, in Western Europe, countries with more accepting attitudes towards the queer community are more likely to be represented here by furries.

I have received messages asking if I will expand this effort to other world regions, from users such as the fabulous @Ravofox .
I have also been asked this on discord.

So now I am opening up to location data from Furries around the rest of the globe.
*What do I need from you?*

*I need your approximate latitude and longitude. *Please provide the name of the country and the state/province that you live in. 
If you need help discovering your latitude and longitude, you can get this by find yourself on Google maps, right clicking and selecting 'what's here'. 
Your latitude and longitude will appear as text in a bar at the bottom of your browser.
*
How will I use your data? *

Your data will be used to create furry population density maps.
I have recently been teaching myself about new statistical methods, so it may also be possible for me to answer questions such as 'Are furries living on America's west and east coasts more likely to socialise within those west and eastern clusters?'
Answering those questions will require me to spend a few hours making complicated spreadsheets though, so we'll see!

I also hope to use this thread to promote an interest in Coding and Statistics.
I will be creating all of the Maps and statistics in R, a free coding platform you can download here:
www.r-project.org: R: The R Project for Statistical Computing


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 23, 2019)

@Fallowfox aw, thanks for the mention!

Pawsome you're going ahead with it!! Will be lots of fun I'm sure

Oh, how specific should the latitude and longitude be? For instance, is 37 degrees 48 minutes south, 144 degrees 57 minutes east enough?

As for the rest of my information, I'm from Australia, my state is Victoria.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 23, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> @Fallowfox aw, thanks for the mention!
> 
> Pawsome you're going ahead with it!! Will be lots of fun I'm sure
> 
> ...



Yes that's specific enough; people only need to supply me with as much specification as they're comfortable with; degree level is enough for most purposes. If possible decimalised of minutes is always preferred, but I can do the deciminalisation myself. :3 

<3

Thankyou Ravo. It's great that the first non Euro furry comes from a country that participates in eurovision, lol.


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 23, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Yes that's specific enough; people only need to supply me with as much specification as they're comfortable with; degree level is enough for most purposes. If possible decimalised of minutes is always preferred, but I can do the deciminalisation myself. :3
> 
> <3
> 
> Thankyou Ravo. It's great that the first non Euro furry comes from a country that participates in eurovision, lol.



Lol, true!!! XD

You're welcome!


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Mar 23, 2019)

I would like to contribute! 

I'm living in Wichita (City), Kansas (State), United States. 

37.6872° N, 97.3301° W


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 23, 2019)

Thanks both of you. I am going to wait until there are a few more dots, before I map maps for your two continents, because otherwise it's just 1 point! ;3


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Mar 23, 2019)

Ooh, I’d love to be a part of this!
Utah (County) Utah (State) USA (Country)
40.23° N, 111.65° W
Yes, It is literally Utah, Utah lol


----------



## Simo (Mar 23, 2019)

Baltimore (city), Maryland (state), United States (country)

39.2904° N, 76.6122° W

@TacomaTheDeer : There is a street in Baltimore pronounced the same way as your state, only it has a different spelling: Eutaw Place. I always found this curious/odd, for whatever reasons : )


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 23, 2019)

My city's coordinates are 42°34′30″N 71°59′55″W


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 23, 2019)

Thankyou for your submissions so far guys, I will produce some maps tomorrow. (It is 01:35  here at the moment)


----------



## Guifrog (Mar 23, 2019)

Recife (city), Pernambuco (state), Brazil (country)

8°03'52.4"S 34°53'45.4"W


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 23, 2019)

41.6525° N, 70.2881° W


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 23, 2019)

43.0389° N, 87.9065° W


----------



## Keefur (Mar 24, 2019)

OK... the Sabertooth lair is located in Memphis, Tennessee, USA

Latitude    35.1005849

Longitude    -90.0356935

Elevation 83 m  lol


----------



## Telnac (Mar 24, 2019)

33.83N, 117.94W


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 24, 2019)

Keefur said:


> OK... the Sabertooth lair is located in Memphis, Tennessee, USA
> 
> Latitude    35.1005849
> 
> ...



I can actually discern your elevation already from the latitude and longitude information. (although the result I would get would be the mean elevation of the 4km square piece of land surrounding your location).


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 24, 2019)

I live in Melbourne, Australia 
Coordinates:
-37.806619,144.967565


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 24, 2019)

This is the map of North American Furries' distribution so far.


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## renarddéfoncé (Mar 24, 2019)

Anyone from montana or utah ?


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 24, 2019)

By the way, guys. I can share the code with you that I use to construct these maps. 

All you need is an internet connection. 



renarddéfoncé said:


> Anyone from montana or utah ?



Yes one furry has stated they are from Utah.


----------



## renarddéfoncé (Mar 24, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> By the way, guys. I can share the code with you that I use to construct these maps.
> 
> All you need is an internet connection.
> 
> ...


Damn you’re right, seems like i cant read. Oops !


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 24, 2019)

@JakeTheFoXx I haven't checked (your dot just seemed more or less in the right spot) but do you live near the US central highlands? 

If so, what's it like there? I have not been fortunate enough to visit that part of the world and sometimes I think about it.


----------



## Keefur (Mar 25, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> @JakeTheFoXx I haven't checked (your dot just seemed more or less in the right spot) but do you live near the US central highlands?
> 
> If so, what's it like there? I have not been fortunate enough to visit that part of the world and sometimes I think about it.


I was born out there.  It's very flat, very windy, and very meh.  There aren't a lot of trees and there are lots of farmlands.  I live here now...


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 25, 2019)

Thanks, Keefur.  Now I know I'll be lonely in Idaho and Washington, and have maybe 2-3 others nearby in west Texas.  

I'm so ronery 
I'm so roneryi
 So ronery and sadry arone


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 26, 2019)

@Ravofox If you can find maybe 2 or 3 more Auzzies I will make an Australian map. 

I don't know whether I will be able to find enough South Americans to be able to make an interesting map that isn't 'here is 1 user'. x3


----------



## Guifrog (Mar 26, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> @Ravofox If you can find maybe 2 or 3 more Auzzies I will make an Australian map.
> 
> I don't know whether I will be able to find enough South Americans to be able to make an interesting map that isn't 'here is 1 user'. x3


How about expanding it to a Latin America map? I know there's at least 2 somewhat regular Mexican users here - @Whimsycal and @CrookedCroc; apologies if the pinging comes inconvenient - and cute @Clippit from Argentina pops up in the forum games once in a while too :3


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 26, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> How about expanding it to a Latin America map? I know there's at least 2 somewhat regular Mexican users here - @Whimsycal and @CrookedCroc; apologies if the pinging comes inconvenient - and cute @Clippit from Argentina pops up in the forum games once in a while too :3



If I get their locations yes I will make a latin furry map. :3


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 26, 2019)

Nothing against the OP or the thread but I rather not share my location, sorry. 
Call me paranoid but don't like sharing that kind of info on the internet.


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Mar 26, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> @JakeTheFoXx I haven't checked (your dot just seemed more or less in the right spot) but do you live near the US central highlands?
> 
> If so, what's it like there? I have not been fortunate enough to visit that part of the world and sometimes I think about it.


Like Keefur said, it's pretty flat where I'm at. But when you go east it gets more hills and trees and such


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Mar 26, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Nothing against the OP or the thread but I rather not share my location, sorry.
> Call me paranoid but don't like sharing that kind of info on the internet.
> View attachment 58063


You could always do it in private rather than on here, though I certainly understand the hesitance. From anyone else I'd be incredibly suspicious.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 26, 2019)

For the record I'm only collecting information that people basically consent to providing, which is one of the reasons I don't insist that people provide a certain number of decimal places.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 26, 2019)

Don't worry, I know you won't miss use this information. 
I just prefer to keep some aspects of my life to myself. 
Even IRL I like to keep to myself, that's why I don't even have a cell phone, Facebook or What's app.


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 27, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> @Ravofox If you can find maybe 2 or 3 more Auzzies I will make an Australian map.
> 
> I don't know whether I will be able to find enough South Americans to be able to make an interesting map that isn't 'here is 1 user'. x3



Oh sure. I know @Broizard is one, if he'd like to participate


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 27, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Don't worry, I know you won't miss use this information.
> I just prefer to keep some aspects of my life to myself.
> Even IRL I like to keep to myself, that's why I don't even have a cell phone, Facebook or What's app.


Just give them the coordinates of your town rather than your actual address?


----------



## Broiz (Mar 27, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> Oh sure. I know @Broizard is one, if he'd like to participate


Yea? I know a few furs that live around me, and there's a pretty solid facebook group for the whole state, but including data like that might throw the numbers off cause it'd be less consistent across the forum


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 28, 2019)

@Eris I'm leaving a note here to remind myself to add you to the map. 

@Broizard I'm only including data from forum users who submit it themselves, (mostly to make collecting it easier for me).


----------



## Flashlight (Mar 28, 2019)

City: Ribeirão Pires, State: São Paulo, Country: Brazil

Approximate coordinates: -23.68,-46.35


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 29, 2019)

I think this gives me 3 latin Americans? 
I'll make a latin American map tomorrow, and I'll re-do the other maps to add the new users on.


----------



## Ravofox (Mar 29, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I think this gives me 3 latin Americans?
> I'll make a latin American map tomorrow, and I'll re-do the other maps to add the new users on.



Cool!

So, still no Australia map? (where are all the aussies hiding?! XD)


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 29, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> Cool!
> 
> So, still no Australia map? (where are all the aussies hiding?! XD)



I think you're the only Australian so far? I'll have to check the spreadsheet, which is on another machine. 

I'll make a world map too so that you are included.


----------



## SkyeLegs (Mar 29, 2019)

Why not, I guess I'll get in on this!

41.97N, -91.67W
Country: United States
State: Iowa


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 29, 2019)

Huntsville, Alabama, United States.
32.72N, -86.64W


----------



## Broiz (Mar 30, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> @Broizard I'm only including data from forum users who submit it themselves, (mostly to make collecting it easier for me).


Ah ok


Ravofox said:


> Cool!
> 
> So, still no Australia map? (where are all the aussies hiding?! XD)


Is it just you and me here? A lot use other platforms...


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 30, 2019)

Furries of the Americas.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 30, 2019)

Here is a world map (excluding some regions with no furries) so that @Ravofox can be included.


----------



## Whimsycal (Apr 4, 2019)

Hermosillo. Sonora Mexico. Just below the US border with Arizona.


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 4, 2019)

51.4652° N, 112.7105° W


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 6, 2019)

@Whimsycal @Ramjet556 






Here is the updated map for North America!

My apologies that I haven't run any further statistics or clustering algorithms. I am mostly doing too much actual work at the moment to invest the time creating code in my spare time as well.


----------



## Whimsycal (Apr 6, 2019)

Hey no worries


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 6, 2019)

14.6760° N, 121.0437° E
pls send me food


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 6, 2019)

zenmaldita said:


> 14.6760° N, 121.0437° E
> pls send me food



Wait is this the Philippines? Are you our first Fillipino furry? C:


----------



## softdusksky (Apr 6, 2019)

Kansas City, Missouri, USA
39.0997° N, 94.5786° W


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 6, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Wait is this the Philippines? Are you our first Fillipino furry? C:


yeah that's PH
I'm not the first xD
turns out https://www.furaffinity.net/user/fluffysteambunny
is Filipino too


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 7, 2019)

zenmaldita said:


> yeah that's PH
> I'm not the first xD
> turns out https://www.furaffinity.net/user/fluffysteambunny
> is Filipino too



The first in _my_ spreadsheet. ;D
(I only collect locations when people post them to me)


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 7, 2019)

@katalistik I will add you to NE Romania next time I update the map.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 7, 2019)

Atascadero, California, USA <:

35.4894° N, 120.6707° W


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 8, 2019)

Updated maps!


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 8, 2019)

If any of you want to submit that 'world map' to www.reddit.com: r/MapsWithoutNZ lol

I would very much appreciate an NZ furry so that I have a reason to include your country on the map!


----------



## riddles (Apr 15, 2019)

perth, western australia! -31.9505° S, 115.8605° E


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 15, 2019)

riddles said:


> perth, western australia! -31.9505° S, 115.8605° E



You're our second Aussie.


----------



## riddles (Apr 15, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> You're our second Aussie.



more of us exist, i swear


----------



## Nonamenoname (Apr 16, 2019)

Dox yourself: the thread


----------



## Sarachaga (Apr 16, 2019)

Nonamenoname said:


> Dox yourself: the thread


I mean it ain't doxxing if you're giving a rough location.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 16, 2019)

@Lyka Snowfield I will update the maps here and add you in. (along with the other users who have since posted)

You're the first Furry living inside the former East Germany.


----------



## Lyka Snowfield (Apr 17, 2019)

@Fallowfox Thanks!


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 24, 2019)

A new map to include the recent posters.


----------



## FluffyFenrir (Apr 24, 2019)

I don't really talk here.... but I like to contribute to things at times for reasons

Northern Ireland, Antrim 

54.7195° N, 6.2072° W


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 24, 2019)

Every time I see this thread title, I think to myself "spice up your life!".
Can't seem to get coordinates on the mobile app. I'm in the UK, Cheshire. You can use Warrington if you'd like more accuracy.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 24, 2019)

FluffyFenrir said:


> I don't really talk here.... but I like to contribute to things at times for reasons
> 
> Northern Ireland, Antrim
> 
> 54.7195° N, 6.2072° W



First user on the island of Ireland. <3


----------



## FluffyFenrir (Apr 24, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> First user on the island of Ireland. <3


I'm special like that


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (May 18, 2019)

Think I'm the first scot
56.4620° N 2.9707° W


----------



## Fallowfox (May 19, 2019)

Koriekraiz13 said:


> Think I'm the first scot
> 56.4620° N 2.9707° W



There are at least 3 others so far. :] 

Reminder to myself to add in a furry in the UAE, Cheshire, NIreland and Scotland.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 19, 2019)

@Kazama18 @A Minty cheetah @Koriekraiz13 @FluffyFenrir 

I have added you all to the map!


----------



## Bluefiger (May 19, 2019)

Oooo cool not only first one in uae but also in middle East. Lol.


----------



## FluffyFenrir (May 20, 2019)

Good to see my dot


----------



## ThatSquareOverThere (May 20, 2019)

38° N, 122° W; U.S., California


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 8, 2019)

@Pasta I didn't forget you. I got round to writing the code to make a figure of North America that includes you. :]

I think you might actually be the westernmost furry.


----------



## Joni (Jun 8, 2019)

Oh nice, the world now :3


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 8, 2019)

Joni said:


> Oh nice, the world now :3



Most of the data is still Europe. x3


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jun 8, 2019)

I'm not even shocked that in my country almost no furries.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 8, 2019)

DepressionMachine said:


> I'm not even shocked that in my country almost no furries.



You can be the first Ukrainian furry here. :]


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jun 8, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> You can be the first Ukrainian furry here. :]


I think so. But I'm still thinking there is some of furs, but not that much, so I don't see them.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 8, 2019)

DepressionMachine said:


> I think so. But I'm still thinking there is some of furs, but not that much, so I don't see them.



There might not be any other Ukrainian furries on this forum, but I have seen some on the Fur Affinity mainsite before. 
We exist everywhere.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jun 8, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> There might not be any other Ukrainian furries on this forum, but I have seen some on the Fur Affinity mainsite before.
> We exist everywhere.


That's right!


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jun 8, 2019)

I be in Calgary, Alberta, of Canada!

51.061143, -113.927461


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 10, 2019)

@Trevorbluesquirrel 






Added your dot! :]


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 10, 2019)

All the furries.


----------



## Simo (Jun 10, 2019)

Huh, not a lotta US furs responding, here! But so far, is curious that even with a small sample, it's clustered in the midwest: AC and MFF also being the biggest cons, in PA, and Chicago


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 10, 2019)

Simo said:


> Huh, not a lotta US furs responding, here! But so far, is curious that even with a small sample, it's clustered in the midwest: AC and MFF also being the biggest cons



So two things. 

-the 'mid west' of the US is clearly on the eastern side. 

-I thought that it would be 'east coast v west coast', but we're not seeing that.


----------



## Simo (Jun 10, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> So two things.
> 
> -the 'mid west' of the US is clearly on the eastern side.
> 
> -I thought that it would be 'east coast v west coast', but we're not seeing that.


Oh, yeah, the mid west is a bit more to the east; there is a lot of the mountain 'west' where hardly anyone lives, really: vast states, with very, very low population densities.

I'd also think West Coast is a lot higher, as coasts go, if we had a bigger sample.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jul 6, 2019)

did you not realize how this would be affected by asking in English?


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 6, 2019)

On a predominantly English speaking forum


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 6, 2019)

Sam A Wamm said:


> did you not realize how this would be affected by asking in English?



Naechstes Mal werd' ich auf Deutsch fragen. 

_Dann_ werden die Daten ganz mehr vertrauenswuerdig sein. :]


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 7, 2019)

Coordinates are from my permanent address, which is different from my mailing address.
34°N 118°W - North Hollywood, CA


----------



## Lapiz (Jul 9, 2019)

Penang, Malaysia.
I'm a Chinese BTW.
5.4164° N, 100.3327° E


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 10, 2019)

@Manchesterite @Lapiz My apologies for not replying sooner. I will write new codes and update the map at my next opportunity. 
(I've been ill recently so have been lazy).


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 10, 2019)

British Columbia, Canada
*49°N 124°W*


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 10, 2019)

Make sure you change the last decimal places in your posts, guys ( @Nyro46 ) so that you are not providing your exact locations.


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 10, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Make sure you change the last decimal places in your posts, guys ( @Nyro46 ) so that you are not providing your exact locations.


Whoops, luckily the original wasn't my house anyway (I set it to my old job location lol)
I think it is right now? (I changed my other post) It's showing up as a town about an hour away from me now but I don't know if it matters too much


----------



## _Ivory_ (Jul 10, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Many of you have contributed location data to the Euro Furry map:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey i can see me!!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 10, 2019)

Nyro46 said:


> Whoops, luckily the original wasn't my house anyway (I set it to my old job location lol)
> I think it is right now? (I changed my other post) It's showing up as a town about an hour away from me now but I don't know if it matters too much



Yes, this is fine. This is all the specificity needed for the purposes of making a neat map. :]


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 10, 2019)

@Nyro46 @Manchesterite @Lapiz


----------



## _Ivory_ (Jul 10, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> @Nyro46 @Manchesterite @Lapiz


didnt expected at all to see so many furreis in europe


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 10, 2019)

_Ivory_ said:


> didnt expected at all to see so many furreis in europe



I made a thread asking for europeans to put a dot on their map, before other users from outside europe asked to join in. 

Therefore europe had a head start.


----------



## _Ivory_ (Jul 10, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I made a thread asking for europeans to put a dot on their map, before other users from outside europe asked to join in.
> 
> Therefore europe had a head start.


*slaps himself* punishment for being stupid ;-;


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 10, 2019)

I like the fact that there are *so many* British furries you can't even see our country underneath all the dots.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 10, 2019)

We need African furries to complete the set.


----------



## _Ivory_ (Jul 10, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> We need African furries to complete the set.


Cool


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 10, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> We need African furries to complete the set.


Shame there isn't much in Japan. They do have a lively community over there, although they call it kemono.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 10, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> Shame there isn't much in Japan. They do have a lively community over there, although they call it kemono.



Perhaps they socialise mostly in their own Japanese-speaking circles. 

I have to say I very rarely come across anybody Japanese online; I might actually meet Japanese people more often in real life than on the internet.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 10, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


>


Fake.
There's only few people who is using FA Forums from Ukraine.


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Aug 11, 2019)

Here you go. 54°22'33"N 1°37'53"W Richmond(Town), North Yorkshire(County), United kingdom(Country)


----------



## m9necraftmecanics (Aug 11, 2019)

35.9686° N, 119.2918° W your welcome


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 11, 2019)

42° 34′ 30″ N, 71° 59′ 55″ W


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 11, 2019)

I'll put you all on later today. 



KawaiiPersona said:


> Fake.
> There's only few people who is using FA Forums from Ukraine.



I have some dots in Romania, eitherside of the Carpathians, but I don't think I have any Ukrainians.


----------



## RyejekG (Aug 11, 2019)

52° 40' 32.196'' N 
0° 10' 6.528'' W


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 11, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I have some dots in Romania, eitherside of the Carpathians, but I don't think I have any Ukrainians.


I'm the only user of FAF from Ukraine at this moment. But I believe there is some people from UA used FAF too. They could be offline for years.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 11, 2019)

KawaiiPersona said:


> I'm the only user of FAF from Ukraine at this moment. But I believe there is some people from UA used FAF too. They could be offline for years.



Would you like me to stick a dot in the middle of Ukraine?


----------



## ConorHyena (Aug 11, 2019)

KawaiiPersona said:


> I'm the only user of FAF from Ukraine at this moment. But I believe there is some people from UA used FAF too. They could be offline for years.



You're not the only one on FAF who's from the ukraine, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 11, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Would you like me to stick a dot in the middle of Ukraine?


No, if that means there is "plenty of users" from there.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 11, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> You're not the only one on FAF who's from the ukraine, I'm pretty sure.


At this moment - I've not met any of user from Ukraine. These users could be offline.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 11, 2019)

KawaiiPersona said:


> No, if that means there is "plenty of users" from there.



No, it would be to mark your location.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 11, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> No, it would be to mark your location.


Oh, sure then.


----------



## ConorHyena (Aug 11, 2019)

KawaiiPersona said:


> At this moment - I've not met any of user from Ukraine. These users could be offline.



I know of at least two who live in the Ukraine, are online relatively often, but have not publicly announced their location which is why I will not name them.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 11, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> I know of at least two who live in the Ukraine, are online relatively often, but have not publicly announced their location which is why I will not name them.


Furry sleeper agents preparing to corrupt the eastern bloc with western furry decadence.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 11, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> 42° 34′ 30″ N, 71° 59′ 55″ W



I actually already have you on the map you dumb diddy. ;D


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 11, 2019)

All furries now on the map! C:


Here is the R code, that I have used to generate this map:

The data file contains no personal information and it is kept on a pass-word protected computer, so it's GDPR compliant. :]
I won't be sharing the file, if people want to make their own maps, but people can try putting their own dots on with this code!


Spoiler



setwd("C:/Users/Documents/Z") # Set the work directory
data<-read.csv("locations_world.csv") # Read the data (it's an excel spreadsheet)
data<-as.data.frame(data) # turn the data into a data frame
plot(data$lon,data$lat) # Create a preview


library(marmap) # This is a sophisticated package for creating maps
# you will need to install it with 'install.packages("marmap") if you haven't already #downloaded it.

Map<-getNOAA.bathy(lon1=-140,lon2=150,lat1=-42,lat2=66,resolution=24)
# Ping the National Ocean and Atmosphere Administration's server and make a data request
# for cartographic information. We're requesting all data between 140 and 150 degrees
#west-east, and 66 and 42 degrees north-south. We are requesting it at a resolution of 24km. 

r1<-as.raster(Map) # Create a raster
projection<-"+proj=laea +lat_0=20, +lon_0=15" # Re-project the data into a lambert
# equal-area projection, centred on 20 degrees north, 15 degrees east. 
library(raster) # You will need to install this package if you don't have it
r2<-projectRaster(r1,crs=projection)
as.bathy(r2) ->bath2

# Make a mask to cover the sea
fortify.bathy(bath2)->bath3
bath3$z[which(bath3$z<=0)]<-0
bath4<-bath3
bath4$z[which(bath4$z>0)]<-NA

greys<-c("grey10","grey15","grey20","grey25","grey30","grey35","grey40",
"grey45","grey50","grey95")
breaky<-c(-5000,-3000,-1000,-500,0)
breaky<-c(0,50,100,200,500,100)
# create a vector of colours for the different heights of the land surface


# Re-project grid and locations onto laea

library(rgdal)
points<-data.frame(lon=data$lon,lat=data$lat)
coordinates(points)<-c("lon","lat")
proj4string(points)<-CRS("+init=epsg:4326")
CRS.new<-CRS("+proj=laea +lat_0=20, +lon_0=15")
points.new<-spTransform(points,CRS.new)


y<-as.data.frame(coordinates(points.new))
df<-as.data.frame(y); colnames(df) = c("x","y")
library(ggplot2)
# you will need to install ggplot2 if you don't already have it
mp<-ggplot(data=bath3, aes(x=x,y=y))+
geom_raster(aes(fill=z), interpolate=T)+
scale_fill_gradientn(breaks=breaky,colours=greys,na.value="white")+
labs(y="latitude",x="longitude",fill="depth (m)")+
coord_equal()+
geom_tile(data = dplyr::filter(bath4, !is.na(z)),
  aes(x = x, y = y), fill = "cyan4")+
theme(axis.line=element_blank(),
  axis.text.x=element_blank(),
  axis.text.y=element_blank(),
  axis.ticks=element_blank(),
  axis.title.x=element_blank(),
  axis.title.y=element_blank(),
  #legend.position="none",
  panel.background=element_blank(),
  panel.border=element_blank(),
  panel.grid.major=element_blank(),
  panel.grid.minor=element_blank(),
  plot.background=element_blank())

# we're creating a plot here, but we're not displaying it yet.

library(ggnewscale)
# we are using this package (you will need to install it) to add a new layer of colour- 
# so that we can see the density of the points. 
library(MASS)
# this is a statistical package we will use to plot the density, 
# you will need to install it. 
colours<-'yellow'
mp<-mp+
new_scale("fill")+
stat_density2d(data=df,aes(x,y,fill= stat(level),alpha= stat(level)),geom='polygon')+
   scale_fill_continuous(name="np",low="green",high="red") +
geom_point(data=as.data.frame(coordinates(points.new)), aes(x=lon, y=lat),size=1.5,col=colours,alpha=1)
# we added the density to our topographic map. 

mp<-mp+
geom_point(data=as.data.frame(coordinates(points.new)), aes(x=lon, y=lat),size=2,stroke=1,col='black',fill=colours,alpha=1,
pch=21)

# we added the user locations over the top. 

mp

# finally, we display the plot


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 11, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> All furries now on the map! C:


Still no dot on Ukraine. ;w;


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 11, 2019)

KawaiiPersona said:


> Still no dot on Ukraine. ;w;


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 11, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 67964


I'm not sure that dot is on Kyiv, as I see from the Crimea.
It will be like this:


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 11, 2019)

KawaiiPersona said:


> I'm not sure that dot is on Kyiv, as I see from the Crimea.
> It will be like this: View attachment 67965






Kiev is actually a very northern city; it's right up near the border with Belarus.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 11, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 67966
> Kiev is actually a very northern city; it's right up near the border with Belarus.


So, your dot passed that border, as I see. 
If you're 100% sure it's here, I don't mind...


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 11, 2019)

KawaiiPersona said:


> So, your dot passed that border, as I see.



I used the lat-lon information of Ukraine to project its position onto the map. _That is where it is. _
50 and a half degrees North,  30 and a half degrees East. 





This map is a curvi-linear projection, and this might be why it's confusing you. I projected the world so that it looks like a squashed orange-peel, because a rectangle doesn't give a very globey feeling.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 11, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I used the lat-lon information of Ukraine to project its position onto the map. _That is where it is. _
> 50 and a half degrees North,  30 and a half degrees East.
> 
> View attachment 67967
> ...


That map really dissappointed me so much... Sorry.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 11, 2019)

KawaiiPersona said:


> That map really dissappointed me so much... Sorry.



I can't re-locate Ukraine's capital just to make you happy. S: That is where it is in real life!


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 11, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I can't re-locate Ukraine's capital just to make you happy. S: That is where it is in real life!


That's fine...


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 11, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I actually already have you on the map you dumb diddy. ;D


Oh, whoops. I didn't remember if I replied or not. XD


----------



## Ghostbird (Aug 12, 2019)

Surprised Russia isn't very furry.  Most of my favourite FA artists are Russian.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 12, 2019)

Ghostbird said:


> Surprised Russia isn't very furry.  Most of my favourite FA artists are Russian.



Actually Russia is over-represented on FAF. The number of furries in each country in Europe correlates quite well with the size of the english-speaking population there (as we would expect), but Russia has more furries on FAF than the size of their english-speaking population would imply.


----------



## DrachAttack (Aug 12, 2019)

Meridian, Idaho 
Longitude: 43.610119 Latitude: -116.391571


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 12, 2019)

DrachAttack said:


> Meridian, Idaho
> Longitude: 43.6Latitude: -116.4



I'll add you in later today. :]

(a reminder to people not to include too much precision; I don't want to be able to pinpoint your house!)


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 12, 2019)

....y'know.... why not?

United States, New York State
Latitude: 43.2
Longitude: -75.9


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## ConorHyena (Aug 12, 2019)

Wait, did you add me and Joni in yet? I can't remember

49°26′38″N 007°36′08″E

And no, that's not the location of our flat. If you go there you'll meet terrible people.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 12, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Wait, did you add me and Joni in yet? I can't remember
> 
> 49°26′38″N 007°36′08″E
> 
> And no, that's not the location of our flat. If you go there you'll meet terrible people.



Yes you're already on there.


----------



## cerulean_blues (Aug 12, 2019)

38.3498° N, 81.6326° W
United States, West Virginia


----------



## asthmacat (Aug 12, 2019)

42.2436° N, 71.1677° W
hello from massachusetts!


----------



## Joeyyy (Aug 12, 2019)

asthmacat said:


> 42.2436° N, 71.1677° W
> hello from massachusetts!


42.199022, -72.548528
hello to you too!


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 12, 2019)

Since both of the newest furries are from North America, I decided to make a map just for North America.


----------



## KD142000 (Aug 12, 2019)

I'm pretty sure I haven't posted here, before...
So here I go!
Latitude: 53.800755  Longitude: -1.549077
Leeds, United Kingdom


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 12, 2019)

More people posted before I uploaded my map. I'll add you guys in.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 12, 2019)

There are 78 furries on here.


----------



## Shahf the Wolfo (Sep 4, 2019)

53.4808° N, 2.2426° W

Manchesta innit


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Sep 4, 2019)

Cincinnati, Ohio in the USA 39.103119, -84.512016


----------



## Cosmic-FS (Sep 4, 2019)

Dallas, Texas
32.7767° N, 96.7970° W


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 7, 2019)

I am very busy with work at the moment, so it might take until next weekend for me to have enough free time to write the code to include new furries.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 19, 2019)

I keep forgetting to do this, can somebody ping me if I haven't done anything by saturday?


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 20, 2019)

@Shahf the Wolfo @MaelstromEyre @Cosmic-FS 

You should all now be on the furry map. :]


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 20, 2019)

10.167319" N, 67.951043" W
Im now the third dot from South America


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 24, 2019)

Nax04 said:


> 10.167319" N, 67.951043" W
> Im now the third dot from South America


----------



## Thrashy (Oct 14, 2019)

Swiss cheese here!


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 14, 2019)

Thrashy said:


> Swiss cheese here!



Would you like me to put a dot on Zurich?


----------



## Thrashy (Oct 14, 2019)

I would say Bern, since this is (technically) our main city and is closer to my real location ^^


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 14, 2019)

Thrashy said:


> I would say Bern, since this is (technically) our main city and is closer to my real location ^^



Okay. I will update the code later.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 14, 2019)

Merthyr tydfil, wales, united kingdom

Nothing to hide from me!
*Looks for spies anyway* 
Ottomans don't sleep though...


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 14, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Merthyr tydfil, wales, united kingdom
> 
> Nothing to hide from me!
> *Looks for spies anyway*
> Ottomans don't sleep though...



I suspect that you are already on the map, but I will check later.


----------



## Katzarekatz (Oct 14, 2019)

I'll contribute, here's my (bad) town:

44.6995° N, 73.4529° W


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 16, 2019)

@Thrashy @Katzarekatz 

You have been added:


----------



## Shreddyfox (Dec 3, 2019)

Just found this thread!  St. Louis Missouri here!


----------



## Axel_is_Crafty (Dec 26, 2019)

54.6542° N, 5.6731° W

I'm from Northern Ireland


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 27, 2019)

I will write the code to update this thread after New Year guys. :]


----------



## DemonWind (Dec 29, 2019)

So......I am the first Chinese furry?????（what a surprise....）

China/Guangdong province/Shenzhen

N  22.5367599662

E  113.9356455173

thanks：）


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 30, 2019)

@Copy Mirror @DemonWind You are the first furries from mainland Asia. I am so happy to have you on my map. :]
@Shreddyfox @Axel_is_Crafty you are also now both included.


----------



## KitaJadner (Dec 31, 2019)

Taiwanese fur here~

23°08'18.6"N 
120°19'34.7"E

And Happy New Year guys~


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 2, 2020)

@A&D 







You are now included.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 2, 2020)

If any of you are reddit users, might be interesting to repost it to these guys to www.reddit.com: Map Porn, for interesting maps 

You can say that a terribly idiot made it and that they forgot new zealand, if you want to.


----------



## Doomer (Jan 4, 2020)

Seriously, why is the map shaped so weird?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 5, 2020)

Doomer said:


> Seriously, why is the map shaped so weird?



It's because I'm using a lambert equal area projection focussed on 20 degrees north, 15 degrees east. 

This is the first line of code that begins the re-projection 

projection<-"+proj=laea +lat_0=20, +lon_0=15"


----------



## Doomer (Jan 5, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> It's because I'm using a lambert equal area projection focussed on 20 degrees north, 15 degrees east.
> 
> This is the first line of code that begins the re-projection
> 
> projection<-"+proj=laea +lat_0=20, +lon_0=15"



im not a scientist you know


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 5, 2020)

Doomer said:


> im not a scientist you know



Rather than squashing a globe into a big flat rectangle, this map is more like somebody pealed an orange and discarded the skin.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jan 5, 2020)

Figure Europe is too small on a standard mercator?

I should really start playing around with GRASS or gvSIG again.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 5, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> Figure Europe is too small on a standard mercator?
> 
> I should really start playing around with GRASS or gvSIG again.



Europe would appear larger on the Mercator projection, because it inflates high latitudes. 

Lambert Equal Area conserves area- so Europe is shown in its true size here- but distorts angle.


----------



## Doomer (Jan 5, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> Figure Europe is too small on a standard mercator?
> 
> I should really start playing around with GRASS or gvSIG again.



It's already a clusterfuck


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 5, 2020)

Am I the only one surprised at how many European furs there are?


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 6, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Am I the only one surprised at how many European furs there are?



us europeans are just so darned irresistible.


----------



## reptile logic (Jan 6, 2020)

Redondo Beach, Washington, USA

47.348 N, 122.322 W


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 6, 2020)

@reptile logic


----------



## AudioWolf84 (Jan 6, 2020)

I'm gonna Contribute.

Camas (large town) Washington (state) U.S. (Continent)

Coordinates: 45°35'28"N 122°24'44"W


----------



## Tenné (Jan 6, 2020)

60°23′29″N 5°19′29″Ø


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 6, 2020)

Tenné said:


> 60°23′29″N 5°19′29″Ø



Norwegian coordinates for the first time. :3


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 8, 2020)

@Tenné @AudioWolf84


----------



## SLB-Portu24 (Jan 8, 2020)

38°34′00″ N
7°54′00″ O
* 
*


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 8, 2020)

SLB-Portu24 said:


> 38°34′00″ N
> 7°54′00″ O



I take it this is 7 degrees west, Portugal?


----------



## SLB-Portu24 (Jan 8, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I take it this is 7 degrees west, Portugal?


Yep


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 8, 2020)

@SLB-Portu24


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 10, 2020)

@Spilogale Pygmaea I will add you when I am next updating the spreadsheet.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 10, 2020)

@Spilogale Pygmaea


----------



## Pygmepatl (Jan 10, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## Breyo (Jan 13, 2020)

I'd like to contribute, please 
Lat: 40
Lon: -77
I live in the USA in Pennsylvania. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 13, 2020)

@bkk1


----------



## Water Draco (Jan 16, 2020)

This has popped up on Twitter.

Looks like it may be using the same data? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1217265558325997569


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 16, 2020)

Water Draco said:


> This has popped up on Twitter.
> 
> Looks like it may be using the same data?
> 
> ...



Yeah, I've heard Germany is a pretty large hotbed for furriers.
Perhaps its partially because of its tendency to embrace counterculture and social liberties?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 16, 2020)

Water Draco said:


> This has popped up on Twitter.
> 
> Looks like it may be using the same data?
> 
> ...


I, for one, support Germany's move to embrace said gayness.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 17, 2020)

Water Draco said:


> This has popped up on Twitter.
> 
> Looks like it may be using the same data?
> 
> ...



This is not the same data; I don't have Japanese furries in my database, for example.

The two maps just happen to have retrieved the same pattern, which either suggests that they are both fair measures of the real world or- more likely- that they are both affected by the same biases associated with English-proficiency.

Edit: evidently Twistedhound's post concerns a map created on a German furry forum.


----------



## Katsuni (Feb 3, 2020)

Wichita, KS !!!


----------



## Rouge166 (Feb 3, 2020)

Water Draco said:


> This has popped up on Twitter.
> 
> Looks like it may be using the same data?
> 
> ...


Germany is known for all things kinky/weird lol
Chicago, IL


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 4, 2020)

@Katsuni I may take some time to add you to the map; I changed OS and I'm not sure if the code I wrote to make the map will work anymore.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Feb 6, 2020)

How about Maidenhead Grid Square EN70dc? (updated coordinates)

-or-

Latitude: 40.1073 / 40° 6' 26" N Longitude: -85.6824 / 85° 40' 56" W


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 7, 2020)

@Kellan Meig'h @Katsuni


----------



## FlannelFox (Feb 21, 2020)

Oo, cool! Do me next!

Ventura California, The States

Lat:   34.349507
Lon: -119.299471


----------



## Lethe5683 (Feb 22, 2020)

Latitude: 41.482594°
Longitude: -73.409569°


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2020)

@FlannelFox @Lethe5683 I will do you both after I have finished work tomorrow.

Remember you don't need to provide a large number of decimal places- I don't want people to give away their specific neighbourhoods.


----------



## Lethe5683 (Feb 23, 2020)

That's just what I got when I looked up the lat/lon of my town.


----------



## FlannelFox (Feb 23, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Remember you don't need to provide a large number of decimal places- I don't want people to give away their specific neighbourhoods.



I'm in a campervan, I'll be somewhere else tomorrow


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2020)

@FlannelFox @Lethe5683 

You are now included


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2020)

Does anybody want the code to create maps like this?


----------



## FlannelFox (Feb 23, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Does anybody want the code to create maps like this?


Sure, if you send it to me I'll find something to do with it! Curious if I could get it to hand me automatic live updates given I provide it the data?


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 23, 2020)

FlannelFox said:


> Sure, if you send it to me I'll find something to do with it! Curious if I could get it to hand me automatic live updates given I provide it the data?



You will need to install R to run this code. 
www.r-project.org: R: The R Project for Statistical Computing

code below:
You can remove the commands to install new packages after the code has first run. 



Spoiler



data<-read.csv("your_document.csv") # make a comma-delimited excel document to store the locations
# make sure latitudes are in a column called 'lat' and longitudes in a column called 'lon'
data<-as.data.frame(data)


install.packages('marmap')
# This package allows us to access NOAA for geospatial information
library(marmap)

World_map<-getNOAA.bathy(lon1=-130,lon2=160,lat1=-50,lat2=70,resolution=20)
# This will download a map of the world from the NOAA server, at a resolution of 20 square km, it will take a few minutes.

r1<-as.raster(World_map) # Rasterise the world map data
projection<-"+proj=laea +lat_0=20, +lon_0=15" # define a new projection

install.packages('raster')
library(raster)
r2<-projectRaster(r1,crs=projection) # Re-project the world map
as.bathy(r2) ->bath2 # define a bathymetric object

# Make a sea mask, we're going to do this by saying all data below 0 metres elevation is 'NA'
fortify.bathy(bath2)->bath3
bath3$z[which(bath3$z<=0)]<-0
bath4<-bath3
bath4$z[which(bath4$z>0)]<-NA

# Define a gradient of colour to match altitude
greys<-c("grey10","grey15","grey20","grey25","grey30","grey35","grey40",
"grey45","grey50","grey95")
breaky<-c(0,50,100,200,500,100)


# Re-project grid and locations onto lambert equal-area projection
install.packages('rgdal')
library(rgdal)
points<-data.frame(lon=data$lon,lat=data$lat)
coordinates(points)<-c("lon","lat")
proj4string(points)<-CRS("+init=epsg:4326")
CRS.new<-CRS("+proj=laea +lat_0=20, +lon_0=15")
points.new<-spTransform(points,CRS.new)


y<-as.data.frame(coordinates(points.new))
# Store new data in data frame 
df<-as.data.frame(y); colnames(df) = c("x","y")

install.packages('ggplot2')
library(ggplot2)
# This package makes posh plots

mp<-ggplot(data=bath3, aes(x=x,y=y))+
geom_raster(aes(fill=z), interpolate=T)+
scale_fill_gradientn(breaks=breaky,colours=greys,na.value="white")+
labs(y="latitude",x="longitude",fill="depth (m)")+
coord_equal()+
geom_tile(data = dplyr::filter(bath4, !is.na(z)),
  aes(x = x, y = y), fill = "cyan4")+
theme(axis.line=element_blank(),
  axis.text.x=element_blank(),
  axis.text.y=element_blank(),
  axis.ticks=element_blank(),
  axis.title.x=element_blank(),
  axis.title.y=element_blank(),
  legend.position="none",
  panel.background=element_blank(),
  panel.border=element_blank(),
  panel.grid.major=element_blank(),
  panel.grid.minor=element_blank(),
  plot.background=element_blank())

# Make a plot, we can call it by typing 'mp' into the command line

install.packages('ggnewscale') 
# we're going to use this package to allow us to plot density gradients over the top of the map.
library(ggnewscale)
install.packages('MASS')
# this package allows us to calculate density gradients
library(MASS)

colours<-'yellow'
mp<-mp+
new_scale("fill")+
stat_density2d(data=df,aes(x,y,fill= stat(level),alpha= stat(level)),geom='polygon')+
   scale_fill_continuous(name="np",low="green",high="red") #+
# add density gradient on top of plot

mp<-mp+
geom_point(data=as.data.frame(coordinates(points.new)), aes(x=lon, y=lat),size=1.5,stroke=0.3,col='black',fill=colours,alpha=1,
pch=21)

# add the unique positions of users onto the plot

mp
# make the plot!


----------



## FlannelFox (Feb 23, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> You will need to install R to run this code.


Awesome! I'll copy that all down next time I get on here from my laptop 
I wasn't really familiar with R or S until now, but high five for using the open source alternative!


----------



## Hamza2006 (Mar 21, 2020)

Nairobi, Kenya, Africa
1.2921° S, 36.8219° E


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 21, 2020)

Hamza2006 said:


> Nairobi, Kenya, Africa
> 1.2921° S, 36.8219° E


*
First African! <3 *

I'll add you to the map when I next open up my Linux machine.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 27, 2020)

@Hamza2006 






With your addition to the map, we now have furries on every inhabited continent. While most furries live in Europe and North America, we also have furries from South America, Mongolia, Kenya, the Arab Emirates, Philippines and Australia!


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 28, 2020)

@He Aint real I'll add you to the map in a couple of days when I next boot-up my Linux machine. :]


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 28, 2020)

He Aint real said:


> I'm so thankful for what you're doing and btw no need to rush take all the time you need... Tbh the only reason why i came here, it's just to let the other furrys in the middle east know that we fucking exist.



I've found photos of Furries on Hajj on the mainsite before.


----------



## BayoDino (Mar 28, 2020)

would you add me when you can? I'm at 38.0962° N, 46.2738° E



He Aint real said:


> it's just to let the other furrys in the middle east know that we fucking exist.


Middle eastern furries are rare


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 28, 2020)

@BayoDino Yes, I will add you when I next update the map. Are you in Armenia or Azerbaijan?


----------



## BayoDino (Mar 28, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> @BayoDino Yes, I will add you when I next update the map. Are you in Armenia or Azerbaijan?


I assume I went wrong? I'm in Tabriz-Iran.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 28, 2020)

BayoDino said:


> I assume I went wrong? I'm in Tabriz-Iran.



No, I was just guessing from the coordinates. :]

I'm glad to have an Iranian furry for my map. ^_^


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Mar 28, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> *First African! <3 *
> 
> I'll add you to the map when I next open up my Linux machine.



Yeah, cause I told him about it!

forums.furaffinity.net: Hai! New guy here!


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 29, 2020)

@He Aint real @BayoDino 

You are both now included.


----------



## BayoDino (Mar 29, 2020)

Thanks! 
I am near to European furs.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 29, 2020)

BayoDino said:


> Thanks!
> I am near to European furs.


Yes, Iran and Europe are always much closer to each other than I think they are. 
Are you Kurdish out of interest?


----------



## BayoDino (Mar 29, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> Are you Kurdish out of interest?



No, I'm not Kurdish.

I'm the first Iranian furry here, that's interesting


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 29, 2020)

BayoDino said:


> No, I'm not Kurdish.
> 
> I'm the first Iranian furry here, that's interesting



The first Iranian furry who wanted to be on the map, anyway. I am sure that there are more out there. 

There is a Korean furry who lives in the Maghreb on the forum as well, but he hasn't posted on this thread yet. I'm sure there are also Turkish furries here.


----------



## BayoDino (Mar 29, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm sure there are also Turkish furries here.


If it was  before 2018, I was counted as Turkish furry,XD i've seen turkish furs here but not in that map.


----------



## FurryFelix (Apr 2, 2020)

@Fallowfox this is very neat! You can add my coordinates if you want! 

41.4168293 N, -71.8562028 W


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 8, 2020)

@FurryFelix I will add you when I am next working on my Linux machine. 

Sorry I haven't done it yet; lots of stuff going on.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 12, 2020)

@FurryFelix 

I found the time to updated the spreadsheet and run the code.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 12, 2020)

Furries of the highways of the world, are we. Scattered through the ages, the coffin ships these days have duty free.

Furries of the highways, hold on to your old ways. Furries of the high ways of the world.


----------



## FurryFelix (Apr 13, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> @FurryFelix
> 
> I found the time to updated the spreadsheet and run the code.


Thank you!


----------



## Simo (Apr 16, 2020)

@Fallowfox : I moved, so that you can now relocate my dot to:

44.567839, -85.346171

old dot was:

39.2904° N, 76.6122° W


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 22, 2020)

I've added an anonymous Brazilian furry. 

I will update @Simo at some point.


----------



## MagnusLucra (Apr 23, 2020)

Can you put 4 down for 47.6588° N, 117.4260° W Spokane, WA, USA?
I have friends that would like to remain anonymous, but they practically live with me.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 23, 2020)

@MagnusLucra I will add when I next update the map.


----------



## NebulaFirefly (Apr 25, 2020)

55° 11′ 30″ N, 30° 12′ 20″ E

Belarus, Vitebsk


----------



## hologrammaton (Apr 26, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> If you quote this post in the map thread it will help me remember when I next update the code.



48°52.6′S 123°23.6′W


----------



## Fallowfox (May 2, 2020)

Updated map


----------



## Pomorek (May 27, 2020)

I'm only comfortable with rounding to whole degrees level, but there you go: 50° N, 22° E. 
Poland it is.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 12, 2020)

Pomorek said:


> I'm only comfortable with rounding to whole degrees level, but there you go: 50° N, 22° E.
> Poland it is.



I'll add you when I next update the map


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 12, 2020)

New Jersey, United States


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 12, 2020)

Eli_the_Wolf23 said:


> New Jersey, United States



Can you type some lat-lon coords for me to paste into spreadsheet?


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 12, 2020)

40.0583° N, 74.4057° W


----------



## Allaboutfluffs (Jun 12, 2020)

UAE


----------



## DingRawD (Jun 12, 2020)

UK and Sweden


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 12, 2020)

That is the latitude and longitude stats of New Jersey.


----------



## Lexiand (Jun 12, 2020)

Long Beach California USA.


----------



## Shane the chocco doggo (Jun 13, 2020)

Heres a furry in Scotland uk


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 13, 2020)

I need some latitude longitude coordinates (then can be just to 0 decimal places) so that I can place the locations you would prefer onto my map. 

I'll make this at the end of the day with the dots in the centre of the most populous locations listed (if a user has listed more than 1) .


----------



## Shane the chocco doggo (Jun 13, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I need some latitude longitude coordinates (then can be just to 0 decimal places) so that I can place the locations you would prefer onto my map.
> 
> I'll make this at the end of the day with the dots in the centre of the most populous locations listed (if a user has listed more than 1) .




I dont know how to do the latitude or longitude . I can pin point Edinburgh though .more so in the East


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 13, 2020)

Shane the chocco doggo said:


> I dont know how to do the latitude or longitude . I can pin point Edinburgh though .more so in the East



55.9533° N, 3.1883° W


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 13, 2020)

I have added you all. :]


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 13, 2020)

Wow, the American Southwest has no furries.

That's it, I'm moving to Calgary!


----------



## Eli_the_Wolf23 (Jun 13, 2020)

Alberta here we go


----------



## Purplefuzz (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm scottish. Wait so EU/UK > US for furries?.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 13, 2020)

Greater tolerance.

When was the last time Americans were identified as open minded tolerant?  lol


----------



## Purplefuzz (Jun 13, 2020)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Greater tolerance.
> 
> When was the last time Americans were identified as open minded tolerant?  lol



Well dosen't help the US side has too live with Something awful & 4chan. So not surpised the EU posters are bilingual US furs or ones who move to EU/UK all together.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 13, 2020)

Purplefuzz said:


> I'm scottish. Wait so EU/UK > US for furries?.



I started the thread specifically just asking about Euro Furries, but expanded it to the whole world when other people wanted to join in. 


I am not sure if there truly are a greater number of furries in Europe or not. I performed a regression analysis a while ago, and the number of furries in Each country was basically a first-order function of the number of English speakers. Much of the residual is explained by the degree of openness to queer lifestyles.


----------



## Purplefuzz (Jun 13, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> I am not sure if there truly are a greater number of furries in Europe or not. I performed a regression analysis a while ago, and the number of furries in Each country was basically a first-order function of the number of English speakers. Much of the residual is explained by the degree of openness to queer lifestyles.



It feels that way from my view in the US. A female canine anthro?, Ew furries. But in the UK/EU and japan = cute folklore/fantasy art. DMFA dosen't count since the founder is canadian.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 13, 2020)

Purplefuzz said:


> It feels that way from my view in the US. A female canine anthro?, Ew furries. But in the UK/EU and japan = cute folklore/fantasy art. DMFA dosen't count since the founder is canadian.



I think the furrydom originated in the US. The large number of Europeans in my map may reflect the fact I asked Europeans first- and don't forget the population of Europe is something like 3 times North America.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 14, 2020)

I can't find Narnia on this map


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 14, 2020)

Frank Gulotta said:


> I can't find Narnia on this map






Apparently it's in Swindon.


----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 19, 2020)

This is a late post to this thread but what packages and analysis are you using for the projection. I have used R for work and I am generally curious how people use the program


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 20, 2020)

Tacoshark said:


> This is a late post to this thread but what packages and analysis are you using for the projection. I have used R for work and I am generally curious how people use the program



I used the following packages in my code,

marmap (to ping NASA's bathymetry database)
raster (to turn the bathymetry data into a raster)
rgdal (to re-project the data from the default Mercator projection)
ggplot2 (to build the plot)
ggnewscale (to permit drawing multiple colour fields on the same plot)
MASS (to calculate the density distribution function)

The specific code I have written includes some functions that have changed in more recent versions of R; I think you have to specify a datum if you want to re-project lat-lon coordinates now.


----------

